# Help with this sable pup?!



## Kett44 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey everyone new here so don’t judge! Haha looking for my first GSD puppy and the photos attached are the guy I’m looking at as long as his temperament is good when I see him! He seems to be a very light sable but I’ve never seen through my browsing a sable look as light as he does? I have browsed the forum a ton and can’t get a grip on what he may look like when grown. I know sables change a lot but I figured I would put it out there for some feedback from you guys! By the way the dogs in here are incredible!! I’ve attached a comparison of some others the Breeder has had in past liters. Dad is sable and mom is a blue! Thanks!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would not be buying from this breeder but if you must. Please make sure that mom and dad have hips and elbows checked at a minimum and don't take the breeders word ask for proof. They should have also been tested for dm and you should ask about longevity in the lines and also ask about hemangio and epi since those seem to be hereditary. My guess is you will get an answer somewhere along the lines of "my dogs have always been healthy" or "my vet says they're fine". Both those answers should scare you
In answer to your question about color fawn or light sable. Good luck.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I know someone with a dog that light. I almost hate to say it, but it was purchased from a BYB with no papers. They have had a lot of aggression problems and the dog has attacked their senior dog several times. Of course you can’t generalize, but good breeders don’t usually breed for unusual colors. There are so many German Shepherd breeders, a buyer should be able to find a reputable breeder with sables.


----------



## Kett44 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for the reply! This pup comes with papers and tbh this seems like a “rare” color for them and they by no means are breeding for rare colors dad is a sable and moms a blue! So if I were to venture a guess it would be more of a “silver sable” maybe?


----------



## Kett44 (Jan 10, 2019)

I will also add that this Breeder has provided a nearby police department with one of their K9s so I would hope they aren’t a bad source. For what that’s worth


----------



## Kett44 (Jan 10, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> I know someone with a dog that light. I almost hate to say it, but it was purchased from a BYB with no papers. They have had a lot of aggression problems and the dog has attacked their senior dog several times. Of course you can’t generalize, but good breeders don’t usually breed for unusual colors. There are so many German Shepherd breeders, a buyer should be able to find a reputable breeder with sables.


What did your friends dog grow up to look like?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Dilute colors like blue are a fault. A breeder who is intentionally breeder a blue bitch is not someone I would consider a reputable breeder. They are most likely breeding her for the "rare" color factor. 



Paper honestly mean nothing unless you know how to read a pedigree. All papers represent are that the dog is purebred, not well bred or healthy or sound of sound temperament. You may get lucky and get a good pet or you may end up with a health and/or temperament nightmare from a breeder who will have washed their hands of any issues once your money is in their hands.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kett44 said:


> I will also add that this Breeder has provided a nearby police department with one of their K9s so I would hope they aren’t a bad source. For what that’s worth


This is not necessarily a good thing. Small departments have small budgets and often the officers source the dogs themselves.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Kett44 said:


> What did your friends dog grow up to look like?


It stayed very light and never developed a traditional sable coloring. The dog is supposed to be purebred but because of the coloring, doesn’t look like it is. It’s also slightly possible her dog is not purebred. She only met the dam.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Kett44 said:


> Thanks for the reply! This pup comes with papers and tbh this seems like a “rare” color for them and they by no means are breeding for rare colors dad is a sable and moms a blue! So if I were to venture a guess it would be more of a “silver sable” maybe?


Blue is a fault. Most breeders would not breed one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sables are often about the same color as at birth. sable is sable is sable.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

To the OP, GSD are a very popular (and commonly found) breed. I would run away from this litter! The “breeder” does not even seem confident in identifying her own litters colors.


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

Here are pictures of my sable pups from around 8 weeks old till now. I just took these photos today! They are 9 months old. (Ignore their weird face, I’m holding a treat & they always make this face in anticipation) 

They are darker sable and were the only two that dadk in their littler. Their mom as a dark sable and their dad was black and red. We saw up to date pictures of a previous liter (they were a repeat).

Their siblings were more of a lighter sable as puppies. I’ve attached pictures of a GSD I follow on Instagram whose dog was a lighter color sable pup like my dogs Litter mates where. 

Unsure of their colors now (we visit the breeder next week & they kept one) but I will update when we know how they look now. Not much different then the posted pics of the other dog I suppose. They also had one bi color in the litter. 

The pups should still have some markings regardless if they are sable, blanket or bi color I believe. I’m not an expert but they do not even look like GSD puppies to be honest.


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

Sorry I accidentally send the post without attaching the other pictures!


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I agree that these are not well bred pups and question whether or not they are purebred. 

In the first picture, I would imagine the larger feet are the mother of those 2 pups. She seems to have white feet. Is that female purebred? I know that GSD's can have white feet, but it seems odd they would breed one with those markings. I could be wrong about that, but I would think it would not be desirable for a breeding female.

I, too, would be leery of buying from this person. Seems to be very much a back yard breeder to me.

Are the parents health tested for the diseases that can plague GSD's? Do they have passing x-rays for hips and elbows? Do the pups come with any health guarantee?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pawsed said:


> In the first picture, I would imagine the larger feet are the mother of those 2 pups. She seems to have white feet. Is that female purebred? I know that GSD's can have white feet, but it seems odd they would breed one with those markings. I could be wrong about that, but I would think it would not be desirable for a breeding female.


Why not?? 2018 FCI Bundessieger has a big white spot on his chest. As does his daughter who just stole the big dog's bone behind me. Her sister had a white foot but that seems to have faded as she's growing.

now, obviously the breeder in the original post is not top notch up to standard but that white spotting doesn't mean they shouldn't be bred.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

As I said, I didn't know, so thanks for that clarification. Our older dog has a white patch on his chest, so I'm aware that they can have white.

I would think that multiple bright white feet in an adult dog might not be the most desirable, (probably wrong about that, too), but especially if the dog hasn't proven itself in performance. But then, I would think that no animal that hasn't proven itself should be bred, no matter the coloring. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A dog that hasn't proven itself is a totally different topic than spotting. Again, I think the breeder on this post is a backyard breeder, no matter what they've told the OP about providing police dogs.


----------

